

Ask HN: Would you use this app? - Dramatize

I regularly email actionable links to use on my Mac from my phone.<p>These emails clutter up my inbox.<p>I'm building a very simple Mac app which gives you an email address to send content to. 
When you email to the address, it sits in a top toolbar app.<p>Another use case is when I'm at work and find a link I'd like to view at home - I'll email to my personal email. Vise versa when I'm at home.<p>The second feature would be the ability to email photos from my phone to the app. If I quickly want to get a photo off my phone, I'll just email it. I'd rather not clutter my inbox.<p>Is this something you would use? Pay $.99 on the mac app store?
======
heelhook
I wouldn't, I don't email myself URLs that I want to read, if anything, I
would just save them Evernote, although I don't do that either. Also,
Instapaper is doing that. iClooud takes care of uploading my iphone photos to
all my devices, so the other use case is not too appealing either.

But hey, that's just me, maybe others would find that interesting! And it does
sound like something you could do so quickly that would justify implementing
even if you end up being the only user!

~~~
Dramatize
I was thinking of it as a scratch pad for temp content rather than archiving
content in Instapaper.

Yeah, if I'm the only person who uses it I'd be happy :)

------
evanrelf
I would use it; I prefer to archive things after I read/use them to save for
later, and wouldn't want small snippets of text to sit around. If it was
something like Captio (<http://www.boonbits.com/captio/>) where it opens
directly to the input window, it could come in quite handy!

If you don't make it, I might make it myself (for my own personal use) :-)

------
tstegart
I would use it, provided the privacy protections are there. I use a shared
iPad and its not convenient to log in and out of the other programs mentioned.

~~~
Dramatize
That's a really good point. I like using email because almost every app has
the ability to send to email.

My Mac is my home and work computer, so sending content there from multiple
location would be handy.

I didn't think of privacy.. or other people spamming content to other peoples
app.

------
andyfragner
I use instapaper. Or Spool, though that already feels too feature-heavy for
this simple use case.

------
amccloud
Checkout pastebot <http://tapbots.com/software/pastebot/>

------
SpaceDragon
Yes, but I could use this for Windblows.

